# Need advice on paint for camper



## eepks (Apr 12, 2008)

I need to paint the top of a new to me 1972 Starcraft and need to know what type of paint to use.

TIA,

Eric


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site Eric.

This is a starcraft tent trailer (popup)?

What is the roof made of? I am not familiar with the model, is it fiberglass, aluminum, sheet metal?


----------

